# Top Corner Rroof Damage-Leak



## Bandits Mom&Dad (Feb 14, 2015)

Just purchased our TT in October. We have been going over every inch and repairing very minor issues. The previous owner obviously "hit" something at this corner... today pulled down in cloet to see damage and how to repair it.. it is only limitied to the one corner. how do we fix this? peel down outside?? help please. we want to fix this before the rain hits. Thanks






I have attached photos


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

Your upper marker light may be the source of the leak as that is within the damaged area, but it could also be the front cap to roof seam that is leaking. Just hard to tell from the pics. You need to pull the marker light off and seal it with some white or clear silicon made for outdoor use. You also need to get some Dicor self leveling sealant for the roof joint with the front cap. Eternabond tape is another good option, but you will most likely have to order that as it's hard to find in local stores. Amazon is a good source. Finally, I would pull out all damaged wood and let it air out to prevent mold. You can replace the wood panels later.

Good luck with your repairs.


----------



## Bandits Mom&Dad (Feb 14, 2015)

[quote name='Tiger02' date='15 February 2015 - 09:28 AM' timestamp='1424014130' post='525378']
Your upper marker light may be the source of the leak as that is within the damaged area, but it could also be the front cap to roof seam that is leaking. Just hard to tell from the pics. You need to pull the marker light off and seal it with some white or clear silicon made for outdoor use. You also need to get some Dicor self leveling sealant for the roof joint with the front cap. Eternabond tape is another good option, but you will most likely have to order that as it's hard to find in local stores. Amazon is a good source. Finally, I would pull out all damaged wood and let it air out to prevent mold. You can replace the wood panels later.

Good luck with your repairs.
[/quot
not the marker light...now that we pulled out the stuff you can see ot the top where it leaked down...have demo'd it all out ( will post another phot later) gonna spray it down with some bleach water and air dry. have to replace that piece of Styrofoam to attach to outer wall. I guess it could have been worse if we didn't go ahead and pull it all apart. do we just use plain paneling from LOWES? guess I will have to paint to match? will be the least expensive repair?


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

If its the seam then and there is no ripping or tearing then it should be just a matter of resealing it with Dicor or Eternabond tape. The paneling is known as Luan paneling and you can actually get the unfinished stuff at Lowes. Or do some searching on line for patterned or textured paneling to match what came out. Look at www.rvpartsnation.com to get some idea. Lowes will have rigid insulation as well in various thicknesses. There are many videos on youtube that capture rv leak repairs that take them down to bare skin and frame, and show you how they built up to a finished product.


----------

